# Ral Code Fox orange



## michael_gebauer (6. November 2018)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Ral code lautet vom Fox Orange?
Michael


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2018)

Je nach Lichteinfall kommt RAL 2003 sehr nah ran, alternativ dann RAL 2008... (beides ohne Gewähr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (6. November 2018)

http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/need-ral-paint-code-1070255.html


----------



## flo---rian (12. November 2018)

Wenn du es genau treffen willst, geh mit nem originalmuster zum lackspezi deines Vertrauens und lass den ncs Farbton bestimmen und mischen


----------

